# Introducing...



## Stroodlepuff (2/7/14)

I would like to introduce you all to VK4's younger brother VK5.

We took the VK4 you all know and love and added a little more tobacco for those who are not too fond of the sweet taste of VK4 and prefer a more subtle caramel undertone to what is a fantastic all day vape.

Over the course of the next two months we will be introducing new flavours as production is finished as well as different nicotine strengths towards the end of July. So keep your eyes open for more updates.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adksuperman (2/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (2/7/14)

Think I need to try this. Are they available in-store?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/7/14)

Adksuperman said:


> View attachment 7563


Maybe  we will see once we have launched all the new flavours

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/7/14)

Mike said:


> Think I need to try this. Are they available in-store?


Yip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

I love VK4...

but now...

THERE IS ONLY VK5

It is my new favourote juice 

Good job @Stroodlepuff, you guys have a winner here, even the customers that was here last knight wanted to buy right away

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/7/14)

I picked up a bottle of VK5 from Mike yesterday. 

He poured some into a test unit for us to try out. 

Had quite a serious chemical taste to it. 
We took a guess that it still needs to steep as its a very new batch. 
So I have hidden my bottle away and patiently Vape on vk4 while I wait. 

Vk4 is my ADV without a doubt. Having very very high expectations on vk5. Can't wait for it to steep finished!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

